

How I Sold Out the Lean Idea Book in 24h - puja108
http://fr.anc.is/2013/04/18/lean-idea-book-sold-out/

======
piotr_b
Good story - shows how you could easily test your business ideas without
spending hugh money.

------
blacktar
I'm interested to see where this can go, if there's a market of some scale for
a paper product for this niche. What do you think?

~~~
piotr_b
Paper is not going anywhere - people like it. Probably in the future it will
be exclusive product. Niche is good. I like this kind of products. This idea
reminds me about <http://qqnotes.com/> (unfortunately it's only in polish).

~~~
blacktar
I still use a Moleskine from time to time, but mostly the iPad, to take notes
- especially when doing customer interviews. Yeah, I agree. Starting niche is
a good thing. The question is if you want to stay niche or if there's growth
potential to other niches and out of niche-dom. [edited for typo]

~~~
puja108
I like to use my iPad more these days, too, especially cause I'm an evernote
fan. Still notes don't look as good as on paper and touch-pens are still not
on par for easy writing on screens. A good integration with Evernote good get
it out of niche-dom I think. For the big masses paper is still the goto tool
at least for another 2 years ;)

~~~
blacktar
There's the Evernote "Smart" Moleskine <http://evernote.com/moleskine/>
though. Anybody had any experiences with it? Speaking of Evernote, they also
recently introduced their no-equity accelerator
[http://blog.evernote.com/blog/2013/04/16/announcing-the-
ever...](http://blog.evernote.com/blog/2013/04/16/announcing-the-ever..). and
stated that they want to get into hardware - so maybe there's an opportunity
here for something to happen?

~~~
c1sc0
I actually did look into the Evernote Smartbook when I had a look at the
market & competition for this product. Looks really nice, but I think there's
room for improvement & I have an idea or two. But first gotta get proof that
there is a market for this

------
pranayairan
nice work

